# Arizona Green Tea?



## smokeydrewsky (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. I've been reading posts in the forum for a long time, and I finally created an account for myself today. This is a killer site by the way. 

Alright, down to business... 

I'm smoking a few baby back racks tonight with a basic brown sugar rub that I threw together. I'll be using a mix of apple and Jack Daniel's Oak Barrel chips for the smoke. I usually use apple juice in a spray bottle to moisten the meat while I smoke it, but I had the strange idea that it might taste good if I mix some Arizona Green Tea in with the Apple juice. It's about a 3:1 mix (apple juice to tea). 

Has anyone tried this before? If so, how did it turn out? Any pointers would be much appreciated. 

Best Regards


----------



## fire it up (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you joined up!
Never tried green tea in a spritz, as long as the mixture tastes fine then I don't see why it wouldn't work.
I have used Snapple tea for a spritz before and it worked great.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome to smf, like fire it up said, if it taste s good use it, if it don't then I wouldn't.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey thanks guys. Why not give it a try and see what happens. 

I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 2, 2010)

Now it does sound differant for sure so give it a try and let us know how it comes out. While you wait during your smoke will you please stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself and we can get to know you and your equipment alittle better.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everyone. I gave the green tea a try as a spritz agent. 

It actually turned out pretty well! It toned down the sweetness from the apple juice and at the same time added a new flavor dimension to the ribs. There also weren't any bitter or negative side effects that I noticed. 

I'd recommend giving this a try if you ever get the chance. 

Thanks for your replies!

Best Regards


----------



## desertlites (Apr 5, 2010)

I just might have to try the rasberry-I kinda like the AZ brand.thanks for testing that for us.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome..thanks for joining..


----------

